# Prime stuck at ASUS boot screen with no USB/SDCARD support



## hobit

I realize there are many threads which have requested help recovering a bricked prime, and I'm certain I have read through most all of them today.
Here's my situation. I had been running the Baked TF201 Blackbean-3 (pre-release 2) and had a little extra time last night so I decided to install the official Baked TF201 Blackbean 3. I had been using TWRP 2.2.1, but wasn't having any luck running a backup, so I tried installing TWRP 2.2.2 through GooManager, but didn't have any luck with that either. It said it installed, but when I would reboot and go into recovery, it was still be on version 2.2.1, so I tried installing the latest CWM from Rom Manager, which installed fine, and when I restarted the tablet I was in the Clockwork Recovery, but every time I would try and run a backup I would get an error. I started installing previous versions of CWM until I made it to version 5.5.0.4, which allowed me to do a backup. So once the backup completed I wiped data and cache then installed Baked TF201-3, then Google apps, then I restarted and it just hung on the ASUS logo screen, which is where I'm currently stuck. 
I tried restoring my backup only for it to get to the Restoring Data step where it works for quite a while before it finally says it can't restore.
At first I wasn't to worried since I had previously run through the NVFlash steps and had successfully made a backup of my there, but when I load fastboot on my prime, then connect it to my computer, nothing shows up on my computer. By nothing showing up on my computer I mean device manager (Windows 7 x64) shows no changes when I plug in or unplug the tablet.
Both fastboot and ADB on my computer don't recognize that a tablet is connected.
I'm quite certain that the cable isn't damaged since everything had been working previously, and the tablet still charges (I think it charges, the light comes on anyway), but I'm going to run down to Best Buy and see if they possibly have a cable so I can say I tried it.
The last bit which has me up the creek without a paddle is this Clockwork Recovery version doesn't seem to support the external SD-Card slots, so I can't transfer any other roms over to my tablet to try and install.
Have any of you brilliant guys or gals run into an issue like this? Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## andrewjt19

I'm not sure what you can do to get out of that brick, but if you have completed the nvflash process, there's suppose to be an unbrick method... I currently am in the same state you are, just wondering how to use the nvflash commands to unbrick it and get on JB. As of now there are a few threads I'm a part of to follow possible answers. One is here on rootzwiki and the other is in xda under the General section. I got in contact with the AndroidRoot Team which hopefully when they get back with me, I can learn how to unbrick and will post the answer.


----------



## jomaxro

Just to double check, when you tried to fastboot to the tablet, you went into the bootloader, and selected usb, right?


----------



## andrewjt19

hobit said:


> I realize there are many threads which have requested help recovering a bricked prime, and I'm certain I have read through most all of them today.
> Here's my situation. I had been running the Baked TF201 Blackbean-3 (pre-release 2) and had a little extra time last night so I decided to install the official Baked TF201 Blackbean 3. I had been using TWRP 2.2.1, but wasn't having any luck running a backup, so I tried installing TWRP 2.2.2 through GooManager, but didn't have any luck with that either. It said it installed, but when I would reboot and go into recovery, it was still be on version 2.2.1, so I tried installing the latest CWM from Rom Manager, which installed fine, and when I restarted the tablet I was in the Clockwork Recovery, but every time I would try and run a backup I would get an error. I started installing previous versions of CWM until I made it to version 5.5.0.4, which allowed me to do a backup. So once the backup completed I wiped data and cache then installed Baked TF201-3, then Google apps, then I restarted and it just hung on the ASUS logo screen, which is where I'm currently stuck.
> I tried restoring my backup only for it to get to the Restoring Data step where it works for quite a while before it finally says it can't restore.
> At first I wasn't to worried since I had previously run through the NVFlash steps and had successfully made a backup of my there, but when I load fastboot on my prime, then connect it to my computer, nothing shows up on my computer. By nothing showing up on my computer I mean device manager (Windows 7 x64) shows no changes when I plug in or unplug the tablet.
> Both fastboot and ADB on my computer don't recognize that a tablet is connected.
> I'm quite certain that the cable isn't damaged since everything had been working previously, and the tablet still charges (I think it charges, the light comes on anyway), but I'm going to run down to Best Buy and see if they possibly have a cable so I can say I tried it.
> The last bit which has me up the creek without a paddle is this Clockwork Recovery version doesn't seem to support the external SD-Card slots, so I can't transfer any other roms over to my tablet to try and install.
> Have any of you brilliant guys or gals run into an issue like this? Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!


Have you been able to restore your Prime yet? If not get in touch with me (PM).


----------

